# Lawsuit settled



## Dogplow Dodge (Jan 23, 2012)

Another settlement

http://www.nj.com/monmouth/index.ss...king_lot_settles_suit.html#incart_river_index


----------



## FredG (Oct 15, 2012)

Dogplow Dodge said:


> Another settlement
> 
> http://www.nj.com/monmouth/index.ss...king_lot_settles_suit.html#incart_river_index


Where you been? You that busy if so good for you.


----------



## John_DeereGreen (Jan 2, 2011)

Welcome back Dog!!


----------



## FredG (Oct 15, 2012)

Dogplow Dodge said:


> Another settlement
> 
> http://www.nj.com/monmouth/index.ss...king_lot_settles_suit.html#incart_river_index


Back to the point, Lawsuits are real and if they can prove you chose to not make the lot safe it can happen. Hell I jump out of my truck in a hurry and busted my butt. 100'' or above averages good luck showing blacktop every storm.


----------



## Dogplow Dodge (Jan 23, 2012)

FredG said:


> Where you been? You that busy if so good for you.


Thanks Fred...

Busiest year since 2007. Made more money in the second quarter than I did all last year. Sad but true.

Had to get back into the groove and focus directly on the biz, and not much else. A few personal things happened as well, but that's for another time.

Glad you're still here, and haven't been inducted into the "dirt sleeper's hall of fame".

Thumbs Up


----------



## Dogplow Dodge (Jan 23, 2012)

John_DeereGreen said:


> Welcome back Dog!!


Thanks Thumbs Up

Appreciated.


----------



## Randall Ave (Oct 29, 2014)

Hey, that guy looks familiar.


----------



## Dogplow Dodge (Jan 23, 2012)

FredG said:


> Back to the point, Lawsuits are real and if they can prove you chose to not make the lot safe it can happen. Hell I jump out of my truck in a hurry and busted my butt. 100'' or above averages good luck showing blacktop every storm.


What I don't like is that they settled out of court, but it seems to be the norm for a lot of lawsuits here. Ins. companies are afraid to go to trial, as it either can cost them 10X the amount paid out in judgements, legal fees or be found not at fault by comparative negligence (our standard here), and unfortunately, a lot of Ins companies just pay out.

My former insurance agent had an employee who tortured the other employees, constantly violated company policy, and eventually was fired because she threatened, through email, another employee with physical violence. She sued, and the insurance company paid her $25K to go away. My former Ins. agent pleaded with the company to go to trial as he had a 1" thick file of all the things she did over her employment history that would have relieved them of any liability for firing her, but they said it would be too expensive, even if they won.

Crazy stuff.


----------



## Dogplow Dodge (Jan 23, 2012)

Randall Ave said:


> Hey, that guy looks familiar.


Too bad for you, eh ?


----------



## Randall Ave (Oct 29, 2014)

You keep up that attitude, I'll send ya down my wife, then ya can have two!


----------



## Randall Ave (Oct 29, 2014)

After that payout, that contractors rates are going to go thru the roof.


----------



## iceyman (Mar 1, 2007)

That lot is never plowed with the storm. We got a call after the blizzard last year to plow it a full day after the snow ended. The lot hadnt been touched once. Not surprised in the least.


----------



## JMHConstruction (Aug 22, 2011)

iceyman said:


> That lot is never plowed with the storm. We got a call after the blizzard last year to plow it a full day after the snow ended. The lot hadnt been touched once. Not surprised in the least.


If that's the case then hopefully it will keep that half ass company out of the picture. Lawsuits are insane these day though, and honestly people's self negligence shouldn't shouldn't let them sue another company. It's not like he HAD to go into Starbucks the morning after a storm.

All lawsuits are getting out of hand. My competition out here hit a highway worker with a piece of lumber off a trailer a few years back. The guy was fine and from what I hear went back to work after the cops showed. Owner offered to paid for the guy to go to the hospital, but he refused. Now he's suing for a half million claiming PTSD and that all of a sudden he can't return to work. Turned down $250k settlement. Now this is hearsay, but it's a reliable source. I hope the judge laughs in his face... The owner is a real nice guy and I'm sure has insurance, but these things can ruin a company.


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

JMHConstruction said:


> If that's the case then hopefully it will keep that half ass company out of the picture.


"Plowing with the storm" is as much a fable as "zero tolerance".


----------



## John_DeereGreen (Jan 2, 2011)

Randall Ave said:


> After that payout, that contractors rates are going to go thru the roof.


More like after that payout, that contractor won't be providing snow and ice managment services (at least in New Jersey) anymore.


----------



## FredG (Oct 15, 2012)

iceyman said:


> That lot is never plowed with the storm. We got a call after the blizzard last year to plow it a full day after the snow ended. The lot hadnt been touched once. Not surprised in the least.


I guess they got what was coming to them.


----------



## LapeerLandscape (Dec 29, 2012)

Welcome back Dog. Glad its been a good year, its been good over here too.


----------



## FredG (Oct 15, 2012)

Been a good summer season over here too. Winter was okay nothing to wake the Mayor about.


----------



## Philbilly2 (Aug 25, 2007)

Good to see you back around Dog!


----------



## Dogplow Dodge (Jan 23, 2012)

Glad to see you guys are all doing well. Now that the workload has come down to normal, I have a bit of time to think about what's next on the brick, and the upcoming season.

yeah, I'm a late sleeper....



LapeerLandscape said:


> Welcome back Dog. Glad its been a good year, its been good over here too.





FredG said:


> Been a good summer season over here too. Winter was okay nothing to wake the Mayor about.





Philbilly2 said:


> Good to see you back around Dog!


----------



## FredG (Oct 15, 2012)

Dogplow Dodge said:


> Glad to see you guys are all doing well. Now that the workload has come down to normal, I have a bit of time to think about what's next on the brick, and the upcoming season.
> 
> yeah, I'm a late sleeper....


I could of been caught up if it wasn't for that rain spell we had. I had to work the last 3 Saturdays and 1 Sunday. I know that's over tho.


----------



## Collision (Jun 16, 2016)

Mark Oomkes said:


> "Plowing with the storm" is as much a fable as "zero tolerance".


Can you elaborate?


----------



## iceyman (Mar 1, 2007)

Collision said:


> Can you elaborate?


He is wiser than us peasants.


----------



## 1olddogtwo (Aug 6, 2007)

Collision said:


> Can you elaborate?


Think about it.......

It's impossible to maintain "zero tolerance®"

Just as plowing with the storm will keep you free and clear of lawsuits.


----------



## Collision (Jun 16, 2016)

1olddogtwo said:


> Think about it.......
> 
> It's impossible to maintain "zero tolerance®"
> 
> Just as plowing with the storm will keep you free and clear of lawsuits.


I personally plow with the storm on lots that are open 24/7 just so it doesn't get packed down. I know that you can still get sued, but I feel you are less likely to get sued. Imho


----------



## iceyman (Mar 1, 2007)

1olddogtwo said:


> Think about it.......
> 
> It's impossible to maintain "zero tolerance®"
> 
> Just as plowing with the storm will keep you free and clear of lawsuits.


Plowing with the storm to me is not about being sued its about not having to push 22" of snow with 4' drifts after a blizzard


----------



## iceyman (Mar 1, 2007)

But i think in a high traffic area you are obviously asking for trouble by not plowing during a longer duration event.


----------



## Ramairfreak98ss (Aug 17, 2005)

1olddogtwo said:


> Think about it.......
> 
> It's impossible to maintain "zero tolerance®"
> 
> Just as plowing with the storm will keep you free and clear of lawsuits.


or they ask for goal of bare pavement during the duration of the storm.. fine maybe for 2", when even then, it has to be covered to plow the 2", but impossible at 8" or 12" or blowing conditions, unfortunately, this now puts you in breach of contract and someones not going to pay you $1.00 in the end for thousands of services you did provide..


----------

